# OAA AGM Who's going?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Just checking on who's going to the OAA AGM and maybe a thought or two on the the agenda items


----------



## ozwiz84 (Oct 17, 2007)

Would you be the same McKenty that went to Sweden in '79?..Larry Osmon asking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

ozwiz84 said:


> Would you be the same McKenty that went to Sweden in '79?..Larry Osmon asking.



Why yes it is, that brings back memories, I still owe Gary Danner money from that trip. Being part of Superior (Propane) patrol was great. Yuo need to give me a call 519-727-0234


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*will be there .....*

and Eagle as well 

PintoJK


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

If I am there then I went. If you don't see me I am not there


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I have to work. Stop by the store on the way home if it's not too far out of your way.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*will do our best to stop by Stash .....*


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Might be there my uncle died the other day and am waiting for the date of the funeral (should know not to plan antything)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*our hearts go out to you .....*

and Fran ..... don't worry bout the OAA's take care of family first, you can always catch up with the happenings later.

PintoJK


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Just checking on who's going to the OAA AGM and maybe a thought or two on the the agenda items


Is their a motion to allow archers in more than one divsion again?

What is the rule and regulations business


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Is their a motion to allow archers in more than one divsion again?
> 
> Myself _ have nothing against it you are not really declaring your division or preference till the second shoot of the series. In euker (cards) the bowers are netural till you name the trump so if you can make it to two diferent shoots at diferent times and places the OAA is the winner you have donated your money twice but only get the benefit of using one score
> my 1 cent worth_


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Well?????


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Very productive, multiple registrations are back in, there is now an IFAA 5ring indoor champs in the last week of Jan. also will be part of the Grand champs in 2009. The final draft for the FCA/OAA alignment will be ready for Jan 1 2008.

Things that will remain- outer ten scoring for the "target indoors" and counting X's as before

X-Bows- with some house keeping changes

FCA 3-D rep being canvassed for

2009 tournaments

Field- LKA
3-D- Madawaska
Target- TBA

Triple Crown

2nd leg York
3rd leg- Restoule

Junior Challenge 2009- Algoma


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Very productive, multiple registrations are back in, there is now an IFAA 5ring indoor champs in the last week of Jan. also will be part of the Grand champs in 2009. The final draft for the FCA/OAA alignment will be ready for Jan 1 2008.
> 
> Things that will remain- outer ten scoring for the "target indoors" and counting X's as before
> 
> ...


You sure about that last one Sean? I thought we voted for Flying Feathers...or something like that....no? Where it was last time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

There was only Islington and Algoma that bid, Algoma got it by 2 votes I think ,Flying feathers is Madawaska


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> There was only Islington and Algoma that bid, Algoma got it by 2 votes I think ,Flying feathers is Madawaska


I thought Islington won by two votes


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I thought Islington won by two votes


Ya, that's it...Islington. They got it.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

JC is at Islington Sportsmen's Club for 2009

Despite all sensiblity, multiple entry in the two indoor Provincial Championships is once again possible


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> JC is at Islington Sportsmen's Club for 2009
> 
> Despite all sensiblity, multiple entry in the two indoor Provincial Championships is once again possible


Ya, it does'nt make much sense to me either...


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> Ya, it does'nt make much sense to me either...


And before anybody rags on the OAA for "allowing" this to occur again......... keep in mind this was solely the will of the folks that showed up on Saturday to vote on such items. The vote was 11 for, 10 against.

Piss poor turnout, again , so nice to see folks that moan all year long actually take the time to invest a little when it counts.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*agreed .....*



Grey Eagle said:


> Piss poor turnout, again , so nice to see folks that moan all year long actually take the time to invest a little when it counts.


PintoJK


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*I guess*

All that can be done now is to make motion at the next AGM to allow archers to compete in more than one equipment divsion but not be allow to compete in simular equipment divsions


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*wasn't that just .....*



H.M. Murdock said:


> All that can be done now is to make motion at the next AGM to allow archers to compete in more than one equipment divsion but not be allow to compete in simular equipment divsions


tried


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

The subjest did seem to go circles


----------

